# Einfachen Ton erzeugen



## the asker (1. Mrz 2007)

Liebe Leute,

ich möchte mittels Java einen einfachen Beep-Ton erzeugen.
Allerdings möchte ich auch kHz und Dauer des Tones bestimmen können.

Wie mache ich dass?

Vielen Dank!

Euer
asker


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Mrz 2007)

javax.sound.midi

da gibt sicher was...(kenne ich nicht)

mir persönlich gefällt

Toolkit#beep()


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2007)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir persönlich gefällt
> 
> Toolkit#beep()



Genau!   

Und mit ein bisschen Mühe läßt sich damit zumindest
auch der Rhythmus einfacher Klingeltöne komponieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mrz 2007)

So'n Quatsch. beep() erzeugt nur einen Ton, der ca. 1/2 Sekunde lang in einer Tonhöhe ausgegeben wird.
Unter Windows kann man auch schon mal einen Systemton (Ding.wav) hören.

 :arrow: Beliebigen Ton erzeugen


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So'n Quatsch. beep() erzeugt nur einen Ton, der ca. 1/2 Sekunde lang in einer Tonhöhe ausgegeben wird.
> Unter Windows kann man auch schon mal einen Systemton (Ding.wav) hören.
> 
> :arrow: Beliebigen Ton erzeugen



Richtig! Ich schrieb' doch auch:  ... mit _einem bischen Mühe_ ... den _Rhythmus_ ...

Ich habe halt keine großen Ansprüche an Klingeltöne!


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mrz 2007)

*kopfschüttel*  :lol:


----------



## the asker (1. Mrz 2007)

Danke für die Topic ( http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=29271 ).
Hat mir sehr geholfen.

Nun aber habe ich da noch ein Problem:
Wenn ich also einen Ton mit 1100 Hz erzeugen möchte - wie mache ich dass?
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kann man das ganze nur in kHz angeben 

Wie mache ich das in Hz.
Wenn 1100 ausprobiere, bekomme ich eine outofrange exception.

Danke euch!
the asker


----------



## André Uhres (2. Mrz 2007)

the asker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Wenn ich also einen Ton mit 1100 Hz erzeugen möchte - wie mache ich dass?..


In dieser API geht's nicht um Schwingungen pro Sekunde, sondern um Musik*:
1100 Hz enspricht ungefähr dem Ton 85 (oder Db7 in JFugue)

*440 Hz = 69 = A5 (Kammerton http://www.kammerton.de/index1.html )


----------

